# AQUARIUMPLANTS.com Gravel



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Re-did my 90gal with their gravel and PH WILL NOT go above 5.7 even with 100% water change. I have a milwaulke PH controller for my CO2 unit and I checked to make sure its calibated. Also checked with regular ph test kit.

Whats the deal? Anyway to rectify this problem? My Co2 is set at 6.2 so it now never comes on.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

I believe that the aquariumplants.com substrate is basically the Soilmaster Select Charcoal, which is no longer available. If so, it is not gravel but a heat treated Montmorillonite Clay mineral and it will initially lower the PH. I have used SMS Charcoal and Turface Proleague Grey, both clay materials, and they do the same thing.

I do 33% water changes weekly and it took a couple of months (even with our 7.6 PH tap water) before I started seeing the PH in the tank come up.

I use a drop checker with a 4.0 dKH indicator so I can monitor my CO2 ppm and so I don't worry too much about my PH. 

Adding Baking Soda (NaHCO3) or putting cuttlebone in your filter will raise the PH but also the KH.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Even with all of the water changes, the PH will not increase. I keep adding a little BS but dont want to raise the KH to more than 6 or 7. I guess it will just take time?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, it will take time... How long? it depends... I also have ap.com's substrate and it took a good 2-3 weeks before the PH stabilized at around 6.6-6.8 (tap is 6.8)... I did 2-3x a week WC (30-40%)...


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes BUT, this tank, (90Gal) has been set up with this gravel for almost 3 months now. Could it be stable at 6.0 when the tap is 6.8 -7.0?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

If my memory serves me correct, I've read on some other's post that his AP.com substrate lowers his tank's PH for more than 4 mos. or so before it finally stabilize... 

Anyhow, Do you have a drop checker in your 90gal? If so, I won't use the PH controller for now and just use the drop checker for CO2 concentration measurement/basis... Hook up you CO2 system into a timer and just use the PH controller to monitor your tank's PH until it stable... 

BTW, what's your tank's KH and GH?


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I bought AP Substrate about 4 years ago. 
At that time, they only had one type, sold in 5 gallon pails.
Upon installation, it dropped my Ph to what yours is, but rebounded in about 8 months with weekly tap water changes.( to about 7.4 with water changes)
Since then I have realized that I needed more substrate, so I ordered another 3 gallons. It too, dropped my Ph to around 5.8 - 6.0 .
Although I keep farm raised Discus, and Angels that don't mind this, I try to monitor the Ph. If its drops too low ( below 5.7 app), prior to the CO2 starting, I add some baking soda. Ofcourse , I dialed back the controller.
I am sure eventually, the Ph will rebound like before!!
You have purchased some excellent substrate, I have met other happy owners. Together with root fertilzation, the substrate will last you a life time.

Any questions call AP and speak with Mark, I did. He is nice and knowledgeable.
(I am not affiliated in any way with Aquariumplants.com)


----------

